# Palmyra Atoll



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Have you ever been to Palmyra Atoll in the Line Islands of the Pacific?

I've been facinated with Palmyra ever since I read the book "The Sea Will Tell" by Vincent Bugliosi, but I haven't run acrossed anyone who's actually sailed there. I know it's now owned by the Nature Conservancy, so but supposedly they still allow stops from private vessels.

Is it worth visiting? Any personal experiences with Palmyra?


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

You might want to read Charlie Dewel's Kawabunga's South Seas Adventure. I believe Charlie took his flicka there. Great little book too.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

The sea will tell, wasn't that also made into a made for TV movie with Rachel Ward ?


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Yup, it was also made into a movie, though I haven't seen it. The book was excellent.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I saw it for the first time a few weeks ago, late night, couldn't sleep. It was fairly well done. They had a scene or two where she was doing fiberglass work or sanding.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

one of the better movies of my collection


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

uspirate said:


> one of the better movies of my collection


And Rachel Ward is easy on the eyes.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I saw that movie when it was first released on TV . . . early 90's? Some parts were cool - like the parts showing that beautiful ketch. But man . . . was it poorly done. Reminded me of a low-budget daytime soap.

The 2nd part was a dragged-out courtroom drama with a disappointing ending - of course the real case was unsolved whether she was involved, but still anti-climatic.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

kwaltersmi said:


> Have you ever been to Palmyra Atoll in the Line Islands of the Pacific?
> 
> I've been facinated with Palmyra ever since I read the book "The Sea Will Tell" by Vincent Bugliosi, but I haven't run acrossed anyone who's actually sailed there. I know it's now owned by the Nature Conservancy, so but supposedly they still allow stops from private vessels.
> 
> Is it worth visiting? Any personal experiences with Palmyra?


My understanding was that Palmyra falls under the jurisdiction of the British Indian Ocean Territory (BIOT). I hadn't heard about the Nature Conservancy involvement...


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

John,

Per The Nature Conservancy website and Wikipedia, Palmyra Atoll is an incorporated atoll administered by the United States government. In 1898 the U.S., by Joint Resolution of Congress and under the leadership of President McKinley, annexed the Territory of Hawaii, explicitly including Palmyra. The Fullard-Leo family (once privat owners of the atoll) sold it to the TNC in 2000.

Supposedly, the US Fish & Wildlife service is negotiating with TNC to purchase part of the atoll.

Last I heard, private yachts can still visit the atoll with permission from TNC.


----------



## morganbill (Nov 11, 2006)

We stopped there on the way to Samoa from Maui in 1980. At that time, there were 3 Gilbert Islanders maintaing the island. There is a large opening thru the reef that was blasted out in WWII and a channel to a small wharf and anchorage. The island is several islets connected by causeways. The island was garrisoned in WWII and they built several buildings and a landing strip. The landing strip was bare of trees but covered in nesting seabirds and the remainder of the islets were covered in pretty thick vegitation. Other seabirds nested in the trees. There were a few wooden buildings on the island but the jungle has probably taken them over by now. Between the lagoon and the ocean side of the main islet, was a concrete tank filled with rainwater. A bath tub was plumbed into it so a cool dip in the tub was a dailiy ritual.

The island is hot, muggy and when the wind dies down, it can be buggy.

The lagoon is filled with all types of tropical fish, manta rays plus schools of mullet and what I thought were tarpoon. But the major animal is the shark. Lots and lots of sharks. White and Black Tips inside the lagoon and large "Tiger" sharks outside. I swam in lagoons and over reefs through out the South Pacific and I would not swim in that lagoon! The only place I have seen with more sharks in Kingman Reef and that is not far away. The beaches on the ocean sides are beautiful.

There is some info on the Internet and Google Earth has a photo. There is a book by Griggs who has some photos from the 60's. I would stop there again if it was on the way.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thx for the inf Morganbill here is a link to the wiki page with info and coordinates
link 1
link 2


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that a cruiseship that my folks were on (out of Hawaii) stopped there a few years back... 

That book really did make it all seem very interesting.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

kwaltersmi said:


> Have you ever been to Palmyra Atoll in the Line Islands of the Pacific?
> 
> I've been facinated with Palmyra ever since I read the book "The Sea Will Tell" by Vincent Bugliosi, but I haven't run acrossed anyone who's actually sailed there. I know it's now owned by the Nature Conservancy, so but supposedly they still allow stops from private vessels.
> 
> Is it worth visiting? Any personal experiences with Palmyra?


There's some info at Noonsite. (www.noonsite.com) Just do a search for Palmyra.

cheers


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

kwaltersmi said:


> John,
> 
> Per The Nature Conservancy website and Wikipedia, Palmyra Atoll is an incorporated atoll administered by the United States government. In 1898 the U.S., by Joint Resolution of Congress and under the leadership of President McKinley, annexed the Territory of Hawaii, explicitly including Palmyra. The Fullard-Leo family (once privat owners of the atoll) sold it to the TNC in 2000.
> 
> ...


Kwalt,

Good gravy!! For some reason I was confusing Palmyra with Chagos Archipelgo. Oops! 

Sorry about that. Please strike my previous comments from the record.


----------



## Wayne25 (Jul 26, 2006)

Kevin:

Are you rigging the Helms 25 for a passage??


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Wayne25 said:


> Kevin:
> 
> Are you rigging the Helms 25 for a passage??


Wayne - I wish...I wish! Palmyra is just one of those stops on my "dream cruise". Of course, the dream cruise will occur only after I've moved on from my beloved Helms!


----------



## s/v freebird (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi there. Saw your post and decided to sign up so I could reply to it. I sailed to palmyra atoll about 15 years ago. I understand that it has changed hands but you can still go there. If you can go, GO! Bring all your own supplies because even if they have a bit of goods to sell, there isin't much. The place is pure paradise. 3-4 days sail South of Hawaii. Couple it with visits to Hawaii where you would leave from, Wotje in the Marshall Islands(4-5 days S-W sail from Hawaii), and Tarawa, Kiribati (4-5 days sail South from there). 

Let the nature conservancy know when you'll be there. One there, the "caretaker" will have you sign a waiver to release them of legal responsibility, and enjoy. 3 lagoons. Rich in sea life so you can basically live off fishing. Tricky to get in to the with the boat. When I went, the caretaker actually sailed out in a little dinghy and directed us in. Gave him some gifts and we were best friends. Swimming, snorkeling, diving off the pier. Lots of sea life but everyone is so well fed that you can basically swim with the sharks.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Alva Simon did a good write up about Palymra in Cruising World a year or two ago. There is some mystery and intrigue with the murder of some cruisers there as well....


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

JohnRPollard said:


> My understanding was that Palmyra falls under the jurisdiction of the British Indian Ocean Territory (BIOT). I hadn't heard about the Nature Conservancy involvement...


Wrong Ocean ....Palmyra is in the Pacific

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palmyra_Atoll


----------

